

How we can say this is normal? - gfrison
http://www.lifestrand.net/blog/show/5

======
aerique
First of all, influenza is not "an unharmful disease". It's can be a serious
threat to people with a lowered immune system like people recovering or
suffering from other diseases. That's why people die from it and end up in the
statistics.

If it could have been exterminated like some other diseases in the past we
would have, scientists have trying and working long enough on it.

